# ferret help



## sarah19 (Jul 18, 2010)

i would love a ferret but i am really confused with what they eat could any1 help me thanks


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

There's a few brand of special ferret food. My boyfriend uses Marshall's ferret food. It can be ordered online or found at a store. I've also heard of using cat food but its not very good for the ferret.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

Evo Ferret food I hear is great, It can also be ordered online.


----------

